# HDMI DAW



## chimuelo (Sep 7, 2016)

Would love to hear any ideas on how I can have a multipurpose HDMI/DAW with remote controls from the couch.

Back in 1999 I was impressed with Gateways massive PC/TV but was way too expensive.

Now there's excellent Lian Li chassis designs, and many wireless controllers.

Any ideas welcome.
Already have spare parts like B150 MSI, DDR4 & i7 6700k.

Thanks


----------



## FrankIV (Sep 8, 2016)

sorry if im confused on what youre looking for, but are you just wanting a very large screened computer? like basically a tv screen that has the computer directly inside as well? like an iMac but a much larger screen? because if so, youd save yourself loooots of money just getting a pc or mac and running an HDMI cable straight to a new 55" tv (or whatever youd like), using it as the monitor. like i said, my bad if im misunderstanding your question


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 8, 2016)

I have tons of NOS PC Parts gaming cards laying around.
Never tried using a large screen TV before, don't even own one.

So it's that's easy?
Just make sure you get good refresh rates and that's it then.

I can just have my Native apps installed plus a spare PCIe card for my DSP Soundcard.

Perfect.
I use 2 x HDMI cables live, just set up my audio rack when I want to do some practicing then play a movie or game.

Thanks boss.


----------



## FrankIV (Sep 8, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> I have tons of NOS PC Parts gaming cards laying around.
> Never tried using a large screen TV before, don't even own one.
> 
> So it's that's easy?
> ...




It pretty much should be. I'll call my friend who works at a computer build place tomorrow morning just to make sure no weird things I forgot to mention sneek up on you. Because I'm just about to do it to my pc for when I want to fully view a movie while scoring it, so I haven't actually gone about doing it yet. As long as your motherboard or graphics card has an hdmi port it should be pretty simply to connect. And a big 55" lcd screen usually costs about 4 to $500, with the smart tv feature included around 6-$650, but those prices are so tiny compared to what you'd pay for the biggest iMac you could buy, which I think is only like a 30 inch screen? Not sure on that last bit


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks for the replays.
My DSP Soundrack is fine with ASIO4ALL if need be.
I basically want to sit with bandmates and build live projects.
A new BOME BOX and Nodule covers all MIDI using USB MIDI or Wi-Fi.
I'm looking at a 75Hz refresh HDTV.
4k and SuperSync what ever that is.

All we need is the massage therapists working us over.
I've been standing my entire life and spend more time editing and programming than performing.

About time I kick back a little.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 14, 2016)

Here it is.
Lian Li C60B.
4 x 140mm fans.
2 on each side.
2 for intake, 2 outtake.

Brand new Z97 ASRock Extreme 6
i7 5775C dual M.2 Samsung 950 Pros.
Wi-Fi Card, PCI e1x audio HDMI to XITE-1 DSP Rack.
All I need is the 55 inch HDTV & the 2 x GFX NVidia cards & Digital nearfields.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 16, 2016)

Just Cloned the drives to a pair of the new cheap Intel NVMe M.2s.
Now the SSDs, 2 x 850 Pros are spares to fast cheap M.2s.
Nice performance boost too.
Got me a 50" LG UHD Rollback special from Wal-Mart. A disgusting experience only satisfying from getting a Great deal on the 4k UHD.


----------



## FrankIV (Sep 17, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Just Cloned the drives to a pair of the new cheap Intel NVMe M.2s.
> Now the SSDs, 2 x 850 Pros are spares to fast cheap M.2s.
> Nice performance boost too.
> Got me a 50" LG UHD Rollback special from Wal-Mart. A disgusting experience only satisfying from getting a Great deal on the 4k UHD.



Very cool setup man. I haven't taken advantage of using the M.2 slots in my build yet from spending on other needs lately. I heard their wickedly fast though. Haha this thread caused me to start looking back at tv prices. What I spent on a 55" Samsung HD last year is what a 55" Visio 4KHD costs now. Might be time to upgrade already.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 17, 2016)

Don't get the Intel's if you use dense Orchestration.
I can still use these no problem but they Crap out when pushing them hard.
I test M.2s to see when they throttle down.
They're still really fast even if throttled down.
I have Samsung 950s Plextors and Intel's now.
My favorite is the Plextor with heat spreaders.
I can push them hard and using a temp probe from my NZXT fan controller they can get hot but never throttle down.

The Intel's were so cheap I had to try them.


----------

